# Bachmann's K



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,


 mSince all the changes, lets see some photo, reports, etc of all the new Bachmann locos as they begin to arrive at your railroad. Keep the info/photos coming!


Happy Rails To You,


Ted


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the link to the long one from the archives...


 


archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp


 


I wouldn't want anyone to not find all that information....


Wow - you can do a LOT of stuff when posting..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps helpful to us groundlings who have yet to order or consider ordering a K-27: 
If you have a K-27, please take some photos of the engine compared to a known large scale loco - say, an LGB mogul - and some USA/Aristo/LGB freight cars and any of the new 1:20 B'mann freight cars. 

Thanks. 
Wendell


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It would also be interesting to see a K-27 next to a Connie. I have seen the 1:22.5 bash next to an original 1;20.3 Connie but never a 1:20.3 K-27!


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I won't be getting one for a while.


Mine was pre-ordered September 20th.


According to my dealer, Bachmann won't be shipping mine to them until MAYBE next week.


Why even pre order?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Wendell:


 


Here are two pictures that I posted in the thread "#453 is here" yesterday. I hope that this helps.


 












 












The cars behind the K-27 are 1:20.5 Accucraft and Bachmann and those behind the Mogul are LGB.


 


Chuck N


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck- 
Thanks! 
The photos clearly show the difference in size -- which is OK as I have a mix of cars. My guess is the 1:29 Aristo/USA cars will work out behind the loco. The LGB mogul - I have two - is definitely dwarfed. 
Wendell


----------



## Boiler (Jan 2, 2008)

A C18 next to a K28 is also dwarfed, so there is a real comparison.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a K-37 and a Connie for comparison. The K-37 is a little larger than the K-27, but you can see the size difference.


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of (additional) observations now that I have my #463 and it arrived with a friend's #464: 

- If your loco comes with a plow, that's what you've got. The plow doesn't mount over the pilot, it replaces the pilot. Going plowless will involve oredering a bunch of parts from Bachmann. 

- If your loco (like mine) comes without a plow, you'll have two holes in each side of the smokebox where the plow brackets would attach. Can't fault Bachmann for doing their homework on which locos usually/frequently ran with plows and which didn't, but plugging the holes would have been nice. In the short term, I stuck a couple of Accucraft bolts in the holes since a bolt-head on the side of the smokebox looks more reasonable than two holes. 

- Markers are definately not white (I'd have said orange). Headlight is very yellow due to voltage limitations to the bulb. Both correctable issues. 

- Detail overall is extremely nice including places where the sun don't shine.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyway you look at it, that sure is one large loco! Thanks for the shots showing the comparisons.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve:


 


Here is a picture of a K-27 and a Connie.


 












 


Chuck N


----------



## Mike Ballou (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, I ordered a Bachmann K-27 from St. Aubin Station this afternoon (01/03/08) and it will be here by next Wednesday (01/09/08). I will take a picture of it along side one of my Connies and then post it.


Mike


Carmel Valley RR


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks Chuck! That's _precisely_ the kind of view I was looking for. Now.........how about some more?


----------



## svanni (Jan 4, 2008)

At great risk to appear biased(or ignorant), Caboose Hobbies in Denver, CO has an aggresive price on the K27s. I assure you, I do not work for them nor have I purchased from them prior to my ordering the K27. I have shopped most of the larger on-line retailers and no one that I can tell has a better price. Sorry if this is inappropriate to mention. Of course having enough stock is the true question.


----------



## Mike Ballou (Jan 3, 2008)

I just ordered a K-27 from St. Aubin in Nevada for $34 less than the Caboose price of $733.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

According to Caboose Hobbies' website, they have a new, reduced price on the Bachmann K-27 of just under $699.


----------



## Boiler (Jan 2, 2008)

But no good if you live in Colorado and to have to pay Sales Tax at Caboose. 

Such is the weird ways of the tax system.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm...... I payed the $733 price and _now _they are advertising pre-orders for $699??!!! (Lovely......) The engine hasn't even showed up as yet and already they have dropped their price to match the other retailers! I don't blame them but it seems as if those of us that have given them a pre-order and haven't as yet had our credit cards debited because the merchandise hasn't arrived should be allowed to have the new "lower" pre-order price!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

San Val received their shipment of K's today, and was planning to ship mine this afternoon. 

My pre-order price and free shipping was honored..... 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## svanni (Jan 4, 2008)

Caboose Hobbies is honoring the new pricing for all pre-orders as well. I confirmed this with them yesterday.


----------



## jmkling (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan to go see one in person tomorrow and if what everyones says is true, I may have to order one to go with the other electrics since I am waiting for some new live steam NG announcements from Accucraft....


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Good! I'll give them a call tomorrow to confirm (it's not that I don't trust them to do it but it never hurts to verify!)


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pleased to report that I finally received my new K-27 on Friday and it's a beaut.     I decided on the D&RGW # 455 (green boiler) since most of my 1:20 D&RGW rolling stock have the toilet seat logos.  I'm sorry that I can't provide any operational data since my new RR is still a long way from completion.  I've attached a couple of photos.  The cab interior has tremendous detail.












 












 


Doc


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't wait to get mine. I've ordered one from my LHS and will be sure that it is in one piece before I take it home. A little more than what Caboose and St. Aubins is selling it for, but at least I won't have to worry about damage in shipping. 

Has anyone run one much outside yet? We have a foot of snow on the ground here in Taos, and I don't expect I'll get any run time in until March if I'm lucky. I have 3%+ grades on the loop I'll be able to run in on (due to bridge and canyon widths). Guess I'm going to have to do some excavating to accommodate the AMS cars and loco on my other loops as well. Oh well, that's what modeling is all about.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure if I asked this already, or just thought it; Does anyone know if Bachman is planning on releasing the K28?


----------



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine should arrive here in Australia, tomorrow .From what I have seen so far ,any thing less than 1-20.3 scale vehicles behind this model are going to look  quite ridiculous and well out of proportion, like H0 scale cars behind  an 0 scale loco .      Ron.


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

According my wholesaleTrains.com order status,
 
* /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gifMINE SHIPPED TDAY/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif*
It's still to early for the Fedex tracking number to tell me where it is, but it is on it's way.
 
*BB*


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Doc,


Nice pics of the cab interior!! Better check that water level.  Looks a little low...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Don:


 


Nice pictures.  Don't forget to take the foam out of the cab.  It shows up in the picture if you look for it.  They really are nice engines.  I saw the green one at the Star Hobby booth at the Greenburg show.  It is one good looking engine.  I'm sure enjoying mine. 


 


It's time to get your track down and start running.


 


Cheers,


 


Chuck


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,

Yeah, it is a little low but it's not water - it's gin.  Since I have no place to run it, I decided to use it as a decanter and filled that big sucker with gin.  A few martinis later and and, as you can see, it's a fifth low.

Chuck,

I noticed the foam in the photo too.  The 2 pieces took a little effort to remove.  I don't know how they got them in there without breaking something.

I figure by March, if the weather cooperates, I'll have some track down.  It has taken longer then I expected.  I think the delay is the result of too much planning.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 2, 2008)

The K looks great! I'm still waiting for mine to arrive....and am hoping it will be sometime this week!
I only have track laid about a third of the way around my pond...and none of it down "for real" yet...not leveled or anything, no ballast, etc.  Now the weather hasn't allowed any more progress until the rain stops....April at the earliest...with rain all day, every day, every week, for three months ...or more...everything is just totally MUD!!!  ....perfect for a Mudhen, right?    I hope to get a function loop of track...to start...liad down by late Spring.  I've only been collecting large scale train equipment since 1984....so it is about time!

Rick


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc,

Gin, eh?  Is that why the prototypes were always falling off the track?  Or 'staggering' down the line?!

martinis are fun, but if you need to take a break, and don't want a crummy ol G&T, I found a recipe for something called a Gin Buck last Friday:
1.5 oz gin
1 tsp lemon juice
6 oz ginger ale.

combine the gin, lemon juice over ice.  Top off with ginger ale.

Nice change from the dry tonic taste.  Only mildly inhibiting!! 

Mark

PS - Bob: I think the good doctor is only kidding us about the Gin! Don't put any in your K!!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Don:

It was fairly easy to remove the foam from the fireman's side, but it was not that easy to get it out of the engineer's side.  I hope that I didn't do any damage.  I almost went into the kitchen and got a wine bottle openner.

Enjoy your engine.  Even if you can't run it for a couple of  months, at least you can look at it and dream.

Chuck


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

anybody seen any of the post in relation over on LSC? 

here is a link to one: 

www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php

cale


----------



## Rich Muth (Jan 2, 2008)

My K-27, # 463, left Ithaca (Lantz's Wholesale Trains) on January 7th.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is sitting here on the table beside me. Arrived today. I can't wait to see what some of the guys are going to do to them. 

John


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Jan 9, 2008 2:48 PM Arrived at FedEx location ELLENWOOD, GA 
Jan 8, 2008 12:02 PM Departed FedEx location SYRACUSE, NY 
12:47 AM Arrived at FedEx location SYRACUSE, NY 
Jan 7, 2008 8:30 PM Left origin HORSEHEADS, NY 
6:25 PM Arrived at FedEx location HORSEHEADS, NY 
5:08 PM Picked up HORSEHEADS, NY


----------



## svanni (Jan 4, 2008)

Haven't seen TOC post in a while. After all the "spirited" Bachmann discussion just wondering if he will review the K27? Plus Stan and the other gentleman kind of dropped off too? ?? Are they still waiting on Bachmann to bless their review/solutions?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys. Just a quick e mail...for now...to let you know that more of the K27s are starting to show up. Mine arrived today!!! I'm in Oregon City, Oregon (just south of Portland, Oregon).  This is the most beautiful model locomotive I have ever seen!!! All I can say is...WOW!!!! It is absolutely beautiful!
Seeing how it is pouring rain out,....and 39 degrees...like it has been for the past three weeks, it won't be on the tack for a while...the railroad is a total muddy mess this time of year.

Rick


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures Doc. I really like the idea of plenty of room for figures in the cab. It sure is one fine looking engine.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

Got her all straightened out yet?  How did this mail order session go (other than the delayed shipping)?

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By svanni on 01/09/2008 8:48 PM
Haven't seen TOC post in a while. After all the "spirited" Bachmann discussion just wondering if he will review the K27? Plus Stan and the other gentleman kind of dropped off too? ?? Are they still waiting on Bachmann to bless their review/solutions?


He has posted a few short notes on LSC:

here is the latest:
www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php
and a few others
www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php
there are more......
www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php

cale


----------



## svanni (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, Cale. A couple of members in Chat last night sent me there too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

the 1:20.Me blog guy has a load of info up right now as well!
120pointme.blogspot.com/
cale


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a second posting...my first one seems to have disappeared into a black hole. I just got mine today. No. 464 with the snow plow. After careful opening of the package material and examination of the locomotive and tender, everything was perfect. Bachmann's packaging was excellent. 

I for one am grateful that Bachmann waited to ship these locomotives until they were able to include the DVD and instruction manual. I have found them to be excellent and clear guidance to get started (lube requirements, etc.). It appears that installation of a sound system will be easy, but since I'm a novice at this, I'll wait until I hear comments from others and Curmudgeon as well. The locomotive comes with a bunch of additional items, including the little men. I think we all can do better with other sources for the little men. 

I'm anxious to hear from Curmudgeon when he receives his and when he has an opportunity to examine them closely. From all appearances, the locomotive appears to be well made and designed. It is heavy. Not so much perhaps as a Hudson, but still nevertheless, heavy enough to likely pull well. I am especially interested in this issue since i have 3.5%+ grades on one long segment of my layout. And since we also have over a foot of snow on the ground, it will be awhile before I will be really able to see how it performs. One thing I've noted is that the model is prototypically low in profile. I suspect it will require level and even track to run well. Argh, big job this spring. 

I'll post pics, when my link to my MLS storage spaced in fixed. In the meantime have fun and share your opinions of what you observe.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, Rich. 
I've been watching. 
It has not been a pleasant couple of months, but it looks like it is sorting itself out. 
I do have one. 
I have been passing data to Tony for him to generate needed circuitry. 
I have spent considerable time wringing it out. 
I have 4 customer mods on GR and LSC, just found an annoying rattle tonight and posted that. 
Hard one to find. 
The things I have done have actually made others easier. 
The chuff circuit is a snap, for all users, and does not require any electronics, other than parts that come with the sound systems. 
Mine will be documented, as will the others I will be doing. 
I did do a free-rolling test, and with 11 of the Bachmann 1:22.5 cars on a 4% downgrade, at moderate speed, the entire train took about 3 feet to stop. 
That is more than acceptable. 
There are other things, which have been done to mine, that are not my place to discuss. 

Even with the sideplay mod, the locomotive glides around LGB 1600 curves and turnouts, which are tighter than 8' diameter, and I KNOW where the locomotive will be pointing when it comes out of the curve.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a couple of questions on the K-27. 

- Is the clear bottle of liquid smoke fluid? 
- There isn't a chain on the front coupler and I don't see one in the bag of parts is there supposed to be? 
- I have the 453 so it has a doghouse, are the windows and door supposed to work? I tried opening them but didn't want to apply too much pressure in case they are not operational?


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes,  The clear fluid is smoke fluid.  Also, my dog house door does open.  While on that subject, can someone explain what was the purpose of the dog house?


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

As I recall that's where you go when your wife finds your new K.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Bret,

That is where the headend brakeman road..

BulletBob


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm no expert, so this could be wrong, but I heard there were rules put in place because so many brakemen were getting killed they had to have a protected place for them. I heard the rule when in between the K-27 and K-28, that is why all the K-28s have a doghouse but only the 453 had one.


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Curmudgeon, 
Good to hear from you and that you have a K-27 too. It will be good to hear your comments when you're ready. Good to hear the locomotive will handle sharp curves adequately. I've 8' dia curves at one point only. Sounds like I will do alright. Have a nice weekend. Me, I'm still ducking snowflakes and drifts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Link to the new comment on "Squeaks".............

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

I got mine last Monday. Mine came from RLD Hobbies. They were very helpful and even emailed me updates on shipping. The price was good too. I love the loco. The detail level is good. Yes, the Doghouse door does open revealing a little seat and a valve inside for the Brakeman to fiddle with when he's bored. The Coupler Lift Bars do not have chains, and none were shipped with my #453. I just took some spare chain and attached it between the Coupler and the Lift Bar with some tiny wire. I especially like the fact that all the pertinent electronics are in the Tender shell. I can't wait until the folks Downunder come out with PnP board for it. Then I will "battery-ize" it and actually get to run it! I have checked the details against my pictorial record of the "K", and find the details pretty good. A quick trip to the Ozark Miniatures or Trackside Details sites will cure any shortcomings. 

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com 
http://www.tracksidedetails.com/


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that some of you have the K27s, did any of them come with the tsunami sound, and if so, is the sound anywhere near as good as the 2K2? Or do they even have that option?


----------



## Friedhelm (Jan 2, 2008)

What about the tenders? #464 had a squared cornered tender. Did Bachmann duplicate this?


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

With respect to the square tender question: 

The parts sheets show that the square corner tender comes on the #453, the #464, and the black, undecorated (loco numbers 83093, 83094 & 83099, respectively. 

Bachmann has done an extremely nice job of duplicating the little quirks of the different locos of this class rathering than passing off a one-size-fits-all approach.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

It sounds like they did a great job with the little quirks and even went to the trouble of creating their own. The eccentric crank is improperly positioned for an inside admission locomotive such as the K-27. It leans toward the rear of the loco when the crankpin is at bottom dead center when it should lean forward. I would imagine that an purchaser could alter this to prototype practice, but it is rather disconcerting that they got a lot of small details right and in the process missed something that drastically changes the appearance of the loco that is completely inaccurate.


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

That's why its called a hobby. It gives all of us the opportunity to "fix" things to our personal satisfaction. I personally follow the ten-foot rule, and from that perspective the locomotive looks terrific.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got my K-27 (#453). This is only my 3rd loco and I'm far from an expert, but thought I'd share my first impressions with those considering this loco: 

- Packed really well 
- Nice DVD on history of the K-27 and product info 
- Detailed parts and wiring diagrams
- Great looking model 
- All parts came installed 
- Easy access to switches on both the loco (smoke and lights) and tender (power pickup, direction and motor on/off) 
- Lighter weight than I thought it would be (I'd guess around 10 lbs - I was expecting a heavier loco as my LGB Mikado is 16 lbs.) 
- Fast runner, really moves out 
- Slow speed control not as good as other engines I have 
- Slows down and speeds up on even slight grades 
- Details galore!!! 
- Awnings over the cab windows feel like real awnings 
- Smoke unit works well at higher speeds (higher volts), pretty descent smoke, but seemed to spit and pop more than smoke at low speeds (low volts) 
- Firebox simulation is much better than my LGB Mikado, and it even opens 
- Classification lights that work! Although they do seem a bit orange 
- Headlight and rear light were both on in both directions 
- Cab light seemed dim, but probably more prototypical than my other locos 
- With the weather my track needs some serious work, but it managed very well with the front wheels derailing once while rounding a corner (may have run over a twig) 
- Ran through my 8' diameter curves no problem 
- My only complaint is the wires going from the loco to the tender are difficult to unplug 
- Overall I believe a very good value for the money


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree.  The worst part of the K27 is unpluging the tender.  I have had to lay a towel out next to the track and tip the engine and tender on their side inorder to get to the plugs to release them.  I have found that it is possible to push the plugs in almost all the way.  They will then conduct and are easy to unplug.  I am giving some thought to cutting off the locking tabs.  That is the only real problem I have encountered so far.  It is a truely impressive locomotive.  

I just got word that I'll be receiving two Accucraft J&S coaches tomorrow!!

Cheers to all.

Chuck N


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, thanks for the tip on the plugs, I'll try that and hopefully that will make it easer to unplug. 

Please post pics with your K pulling the J&S coaches! I have some coming from Jonathan as well.


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your comments and observations Chuck. I won't be able to run mine for a while. Too cold and too much snow. I will check out those locking tabs. I've also had some trouble disconnecting my LGB Mikado as well. Their all just are to reach. Please post some pics of those J&S coaches when you can. I suspect there are at least a thousand of us that are anxious to see them.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

Bachmann has, indeed, offered both a square-back Tender and a curved-back one, depending on the Locomotive number you order. I think it is cool that Bachmann offers prototypical, Locomotive number specific differences. You could receive a black Loco with a square-back Tender - A black one with a round-back tender and a Snowplow, or you could order one with either a black or green Boiler. Small differences in specific detail points, notwithstanding, I think it is a beautiful piece, and at a price that is not above the snow line, so to speak.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished unpacking two J&S Accucraft coaches.  I'll try to take some pictures this afternoon.  Right now it is snowing.  I think that I'll start a new topic with the pictures.

Chuck N

PS  they are really nice.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

As I posted in another thread, I get my J&S coaches from Jonathan this afternoon. I am anxiously awaiting to see how "cool" they look! Looking forward to your pix.


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck that's great! I'll look forward to watching for them. I've just contacted my LHS and theirs are on the way. Guess I drive to Albuquerque this weekend.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I've taken the pictures, but I can't get into my web space to upload them to MLS. I've sent a help note to Shad. 

Chuck


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've taken the pictures, but I can't get into my web space to upload them to MLS. I've sent a help note to Shad.
Try your username without spaces... 

[email protected]


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight!! I appreciate the prompt response. 

Chuck N


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Micro - Mark and RLD Trains have them for less than $700.00.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Round Two is now officially underway. Having received the WRONG one from the first try, we're now hoping the RIGHT one is in the box. 

The box left Ridge Road today, and is scheduled for delivery next Tuesday. This one, hopefully will contain the Post Wreck 455! 

From there the adventure really begins! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Friedhelm (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys, for answering my tender back question. I'm hoping to receive my engine tomorrow.


----------

